# darwinism at its best



## brown down (Jun 4, 2013)

I couldn't stop laughing at this and was glued to the tv while the guys STOOD under the giant tree or huge limb they were trying to take down. or they were trying to make a rope swing for a car, I still haven't figured this one out..

whats scary is the fact that these people are allowed to vote and worse yet BREED!!

you can't fix stupid as my man Ron White would say, but man are they fun to watch in action 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=04a_1370304152


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid with the hiccups @ 4:25 - - - _"It's raining car pieces . . . hallelujah"_


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is funny- Makes me think of a friend that I went out to cut some firewood with. He had an old chevie truck and a brand new chain saw and was going to show his stuff. Falling about a 20" western larch-straight and tall- our best natural firewood. Mike- The tree is too tall, you had better move the truck. R- don't worry about it!!! Mike I don't think the tree is going to fall that direction- no matter how big the notch is. R- it is my truck- don't worry I know what I am doing!!! 
The tree more then filled the truck it was a nice solid tree. Only about the top 20' hit the truck.  It was a very wet trip home-40 miles- It would have been a lot worse but the tree landed perfectly down the middle of cab -popping both front and back windows out so a lot of the rain went right through the cab and back out!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2: needless to say after that I limited my wood gathering with R.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2013)

That's beautiful! I could watch people like that all day... I pretend they've been sterilized, so that the reproductive thing doesn't interfere with my enjoyment of the shenanigans!


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the kid with the hiccups. I can't say much for the other morons though. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## brown down (Jun 5, 2013)

that kid with the hickups cracked me up almost as much as the goobers trying to fall a tree with a buick hahahhahaha


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah they were dumb alright. Any moron knows the whole problem was they just didn't have a long enough chain so they could get speed they needed to give the driver whiplash pull that little ol tree down.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2013)

People do not realize just how strong a tree has to be to stay up. Wind on a 100' tree is huge. You see shallow root trees like spruce blown down in the spring when the frost has loosened the ground where as a Ponderosa pine with deep large roots just break in heavy winds. Even pulling the evergreen shrubs around my house- spring they pull easy late summer and fall the roots stay in ground. I have run a d-4 and d-6 cat- without digging that tree is too large for them. made for damn good entertainment - I am amazed that car is in one piece- probably only because they hooked the tree high.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 5, 2013)

i think one more case of blatz and a bigger chain and the inbreds would have whooped its azz.  duck


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where's the popcorn.....this is stuff I could watch all day.


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 5, 2013)

well..... if youre gonna be stupid ya better be tough! 

I think my IQ dropped just watching that video..... and its 5 minutes Ill never get back.....lol


----------



## brown down (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> People do not realize just how strong a tree has to be to stay up. Wind on a 100' tree is huge. You see shallow root trees like spruce blown down in the spring when the frost has loosened the ground where as a Ponderosa pine with deep large roots just break in heavy winds. Even pulling the evergreen shrubs around my house- spring they pull easy late summer and fall the roots stay in ground. I have run a d-4 and d-6 cat- without digging that tree is too large for them. made for damn good entertainment - I am amazed that car is in one piece- probably only because they hooked the tree high.




well most people with something inside their noggin do, these guys thought that a 100 hp at best motor would take down a 6 ton tree :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

i have one that i will post of a guy that falls asleep without warning, drawing a blank and a major brain fart as to what that is.. anyway he climbs a tree cuts down the top of the tree that is hung up, gets down from the tree.... you hear someone say is that car ok where its at as he is starting to make his cut, and falls the tree right on top of the car:lolol::lolol: thats classic and you can't make stuff up like that :rotflmao3:


----------



## brown down (Jun 7, 2013)

brown down said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > People do not realize just how strong a tree has to be to stay up. Wind on a 100' tree is huge. You see shallow root trees like spruce blown down in the spring when the frost has loosened the ground where as a Ponderosa pine with deep large roots just break in heavy winds. Even pulling the evergreen shrubs around my house- spring they pull easy late summer and fall the roots stay in ground. I have run a d-4 and d-6 cat- without digging that tree is too large for them. made for damn good entertainment - I am amazed that car is in one piece- probably only because they hooked the tree high.
> ...



ohhh not to mention he almost gets catapulted out of the tree :lolol::lolol::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

